# Getting my own gun



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

So far this year I have been boroughing a friends 20ga o/u. I am thinking about getting an H&R Excel Auto. If anyone owns or has used one, I would like their opinion. Thanks


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

No input on this gun huh. Oh well. Guess i will just wing it.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

No experience with either of those but wait... before you buy learn from my mistake! I bought a mossberg 500 20 guage out of impulse because it was cheap.. Long story short, it was the worst gun I have ever shot. 

After thinking long and hard and asking for help on here, I ended up decided on a weatherby SA-08 deluxe for about $700 out the door. Was it expensive? Hell ya it is, especially for a college kid. Was it worth every little penny, hell ya!! 

Now I'm not telling you to go out and buy a SA-08(even though it is an amazing gun!), all I am saying is save up for a while and get a gun you can't stop thinking about it(whether it is $300 or $2000, that's not the important part). Get a gun that you will love and use for 30+ years not 30 days.

I know it is the worst to have to wait to get a gun in your hands, but in the long term it is worth!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I second that opinion. Save some money up. Buy a good one.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you. I will have to check out a few. I have been looking at the SA-08. It's not that much more.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Nearly every guy I hunt with shoots a 20. Whatever gun you choose, I'm sure you will enjoy it! I love the idea that all birds must be well within range before you can even think about pulling the trigger with a 20 gauge. If that is your mindset...this is the gauge for you!
R


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

Years ago when I was looking for a new gun I could not afford the one I wanted. I was just married and money was tight so I saved and saved for it. And when I got all the money saved up and got that Benelli SBE it was worth every penny. And it ment so much more to me and still dose. So I sigest save up and get the most expensive one you can afford. Even if it takes a year or two. You will never regret it.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

winchester sx3


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those SA-08's are good guns, I have one in 20 ga. I bought it for an inexspensive beater duck gun, it's preformed well for the 4 years I have had it. 

I haven't used it much this winter since Santa dropped me off a Benelli M-2 20 ga in early Decemeber, man the M-2 is really nice!! I wanted one for years but never would spend the $ for one but found a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Just purchsed a Winchester SXP and LOVE it. I was/am in the same situation you are and even looked at the H&R line. I have the pardner for home protection but I'm glad i save a little more for the SXP. It was $300 ish off line. If you're going with a semi auto for waterfowl I'd save more and make sure it's quality. Pumps are less likely to jam and therefore in my mind you can get away with a cheaper pump. Just my two cents. If you do get it tho, make sure you post your thoughts, likes, dislikes etc...


----------



## Fowladdiction (Oct 13, 2014)

I second everything said. I just recently bought a new shotgun. I looked over a lot of shotguns and decided I wanted a SBEII which for me is way out of price range but I talked my wife into letting me donate plasma for the money and it took me about a year of donating but it was well worth it. Save and get a shotgun you like and that is reliable.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a h&r excel semi. I love it shoots perfect and cycles every different kind of shell i have tried... i think its the best semi auto you can get for the price. Mine was on sale for $299. Plus every review i read was positive. Never saw a bad review. These other guys are blinded by brand names and fancy camo


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Those SA-08's are good guns, I have one in 20 ga. I bought it for an inexspensive beater duck gun, it's preformed well for the 4 years I have had it.
> 
> I haven't used it much this winter since Santa dropped me off a Benelli M-2 20 ga in early Decemeber, man the M-2 is really nice!! I wanted one for years but never would spend the $ for one but found a deal too good to pass up.


Jimmy, can you believe we agree on something? I bought my M2 a couple of years ago, and it took over the role of primary waterfowl gun this year just before my Canada trip. I've been killing everything with 2 3/4" 4s and 6s. Awesome gun. A guy could save a lot of money buying this as his first and only gun and choosing his shots carefully.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Nice gun for a good price.*

http://www.franchiusa.com/affinity-semi-auto-shotgun

Mine is a 20 gauge and I love the gun. It has been flawless all season and you have to love the price on this gun. and the 7 year warranty!!!

Reviews don't lie.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Franchi-Affinity-Semiautomatic-Shotguns/1383146.uts#BVRRWidgetID

My buddy bought the browning A5 and found water in the inertia system in the butt stock when he went to clean it, this is from the rain that poured down on us all day long. if you own a A5 make sure you turn it upside down if you dont clean it right when you get home. Allot of the high end guns have the same type of system and have the same type of problem. the Franchi Affinty has the inertia system on the magazine tube.

http://www.franchiusa.com/inertia-driven-system

Do your research and get the best gun for your buck.










FNF


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I have been doing most of my duck hunting with the M2 since I got it. I
It's a lot less bulk to carry when going across the muddy fields or wading back into the timber.

I got a light modified choke for mine, I like it a lot. I've tried several loads that I had laying around but I think I'm gonna settle on using #3 Winchester drylok's, I like the little bit bigger shot load in those even if they are slower than most of the other loads. There no fluttering or doubt when you hit a duck, it folds them up hard.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Yeah, I have been doing most of my duck hunting with the M2 since I got it. I
> It's a lot less bulk to carry when going across the muddy fields or wading back into the timber.
> 
> I got a light modified choke for mine, I like it a lot. I've tried several loads that I had laying around but I think I'm gonna settle on using #3 Winchester drylok's, I like the little bit bigger shot load in those even if they are slower than most of the other loads. There no fluttering or doubt when you hit a duck, it folds them up hard.


I'm using the factory IC choke in mine. The Federal 2 3/4" 4s have a MV of 1425FPS and produce clean kills on both ducks and geese. The Winchester Xpert 6s have a MV of 1325FPS and kill ducks dead, even big ducks like greenheads, cleanly at 35 yards. Here's an example, he hit the water dead.



I was scouting today and came upon quite a few 3 1/2" empties, including some Hevi Shot. Don't know why anybody buys that stuff.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a note on the Franchi affinity. I have one in 20 ga and it fits me so well that I feel like I can't miss. It is light and quiet when hunting. My buddy has an Affinity and two of my other partners have Benelli 20's. HOWEVER, my Affinity has trouble with the magazine release (when I push the button, it doesn't release a shell from the magazine). My friend's Affinity does the same thing sometimes. I called Franchi and they said it was a well known problem. Also, the Franchi that I use needs to be well lubed or it won't work well in extreme cold conditions (just the opposite of my Benelli). A friend of mine wanted to buy an Affinity at Cabelas in Lehi, but the gun counter manager wouldn't let him test the magazine release before purchasing the gun, so he went elsewhere and bought a Benelli.
R


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

rjefre said:


> Just a note on the Franchi affinity. I have one in 20 ga and it fits me so well that I feel like I can't miss. It is light and quiet when hunting. My buddy has an Affinity and two of my other partners have Benelli 20's. HOWEVER, my Affinity has trouble with the magazine release (when I push the button, it doesn't release a shell from the magazine). My friend's Affinity does the same thing sometimes. I called Franchi and they said it was a well known problem. Also, the Franchi that I use needs to be well lubed or it won't work well in extreme cold conditions (just the opposite of my Benelli). A friend of mine wanted to buy an Affinity at Cabelas in Lehi, but the gun counter manager wouldn't let him test the magazine release before purchasing the gun, so he went elsewhere and bought a Benelli.
> R


I have shot hundreds of rounds through my gun also pushed the button to release the shell and haven't had that issue once. And if it was a BIG problem you would think it would be all over the internet? word gets around fast when there is a problem with a gun. The problem is probably what your using to lube your gun. I use frog lube on all my guns and they run flawless in any weather condition. Maybe try that on your Franchi's, maybe the lube your using is making the mechanism sticky or something. I never use allot of lube on any of my guns due to it getting gummy when it gets cold out. You try this lube and you won't lube your guns with anything else. Just make sure you wipe all internal parts off thoroughly.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/38...-_-pf_ci_google-_-pf_ci_google-_-pf_ci_google

I do not use the paste as I don't like it, I use the solvent to get any oil off the gun if you have used it in the past, then use the liquid CLP on warm parts and let it sit. wipe the stuff completely off all parts and put it back together. I have not had one bit of rust on any of the parts on my gun. it is the best investment you can buy for your waterfowl gun.

Try it and get back to me. 
fnf


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Skally said:


> I have a h&r excel semi. I love it shoots perfect and cycles every different kind of shell i have tried... i think its the best semi auto you can get for the price. Mine was on sale for $299. Plus every review i read was positive. Never saw a bad review. These other guys are blinded by brand names and fancy camo


There is a lot of truth to what you say. HA HA! That is why I bought the affinty! There was no way in heck! I was going to drop 1100.00 to 1300.00 on a shotgun I was going to take out into the swamp and get all muddy. I wish I would have seen this gun when I was looking for a cheap reliable auto loader.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I use a dry Teflon lube on the inner parts and spray Sheath on the outside. I never have cycling issues since I switched to that.

Getting back to the Excel, I know at least 4 guys using them, I know 2 had cycling issues with theirs, one other hasn't fired more than a box of shells out of his yet. Last guy says his works fine. 

I looked at them when I bought my weatherby but I decided I wanted a gun that seemed to be a little more polished and smooth cycling.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you want a gun that will take all the punishment and more that you can throw at it, a Benelli Nova (pump gun) is the way to go. I think they retail around $350 or $400. They are super easy to strip in the field too if you happen to jam it full of mud in the marsh. 

If you're just starting out your hunting career, I'd stay clear of the auto-loaders for awhile - simply because they are typically more finicky. And as far as speed goes, with some practice, you can shoot every bit as fast with a pump as with an auto. Just my thoughts. Good luck with whatever gun you choose!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Just another FYI on the Affinity:
When I talked to the factory, the guy said that the magazine release problem is well known and that they recommend cutting 6" off of the spring inside the magazine tube because the problem seems to be too much pressure on the curved piece of metal that holds the shell in the magazine. It is not a lubrication problem. I cut the spring and it helped slightly but it still hangs up 50% of the time. 
Be aware of this issue if you choose an Affinity. I want to also remind you that I LOVE this gun...but I do wish the mag release worked better. 
R


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

rjefre said:


> Just another FYI on the Affinity:
> When I talked to the factory, the guy said that the magazine release problem is well known and that they recommend cutting 6" off of the spring inside the magazine tube because the problem seems to be too much pressure on the curved piece of metal that holds the shell in the magazine. It is not a lubrication problem. I cut the spring and it helped slightly but it still hangs up 50% of the time.
> Be aware of this issue if you choose an Affinity. I want to also remind you that I LOVE this gun...but I do wish the mag release worked better.
> R


How old is your gun? I just bought mine last year after the season was over. I don't actually know how new these guns are and maybe they have fixed the issue with the newer guns after they got the calls from frustrated hunters. I seriously have not once had that happen. Can you give me exact details on how your getting it to happen. My guess is your kicking out the shell in the chamber, hitting the button to release the shell out of the magazine and it's not doing it? Is this happening when your emptying your gun? I believe your having the issue just wondering how your getting it to happen. I hate to see bad reveiws on this gun because it has been working flawless. I have shot an 870 express mag since I was 14 years old and this is my first auto loader and I researched for weeks before this purchase for any negative feedback on this gun and found none and still can't find anything saying that there is a problem like this. Sorry your having issues with such a great gun. Have you guys asked for a repair they do have a 7 year warranty for this kind of thing.

This was straight from franchi usa, I emailed them because I wanted to hear what they had to say about this.

The springs are longer than they need to be on both the Benellis and Franchi and have been that way for as long as they have been around. It seldom causes a problem but it can make the 20s a little harder to load. Nothing has changed as far as the length of the springs and there has been no recurring cycling issues with the affinities. Thanks very much for your interest


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Paddler,

I am so proud of you for shooting a plastic gun!

Shane


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> Paddler,
> 
> I am so proud of you for shooting a plastic gun!
> 
> Shane


Thanks, Shane. I love this little gun. The only problems are my O/Us have an automatic safety, and I don't have to chase down my empties. I think O/Us are inherently safer. But I don't have to worry about getting this one muddy or wet, dinging up the stock, etc. If need be, I can paddle my canoe with it.:mrgreen:

Seriously, though, I think it's the best semi-auto waterfowl gun out there. A buddy is going to buy an M2, I'm trying to talk him into getting his in a 20 gauge.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot an M2 in 20 gauge. I don't know that I will ever shoot my 12 bore again. killed many green heads and geese with this gun...Love it!


----------

